# Defense of Instrumental Music in Worship



## Mayflower (Sep 17, 2007)

Any thoughts?

Should the New Testament Church use Instrumental Music in Worship?
by Larry Harriman 

Instrumental Music in the New Testament Church


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 17, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> Should the New Testament Church use Instrumental Music in Worship?
> by Larry Harriman
> ...



Hi:

We just went through a long discussion on this matter here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/musical-instruments-worship-24703/

See my post #38 as an answer to most of the points on the article you cite.

Blessings,

-CH


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 17, 2007)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Mayflower said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts?
> ...



Thanks brother, i will check this out!


----------

